# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  last cycle that Andreas Munzer took before he died

## nathanw21

This is from Anabolics 2005!!!

This is the last cycle that Andreas Munzer took before he died

Weeks 1-10
ephedrine
aspirin
clenbuterol 
valium
captagon-- scheduled 1 drug in the US, meaning no legitimate medical use-- it is an amphetamine-type stimulant--
cytomel 

Weeks 1-5
500mg daily of test enanthate 
152mg daily of parabolan 
150mg daily of dianabol 
150mg daily of halotestin 
20 IU daily of HGH
20 IU daily of Insulin 

Weeks 6-8
300mg daily of masteron 
152mg daily of parabolan
250mg daily of winstrol tabs
150mg daily of halotestin
50mg daily of winstrol inj
24 IU daily of HGH

Weeks 9-10
200mg daily of masteron
100mg daily of winny inj
200mg daily of halotestin
400mg daily of winny tabs
24 IU daily of HGH
Insulin daily
IGF-1 daily

Days 1-3 leading up to show
aldactone, lasix

that is about the craziest cycle i have ever seen!!!! what do you guys think?

----------


## YounG_SluG11

That is a crazy cycle. No wonder he's dead....

----------


## redmeat

That's a lot of growth, and the orals are pretty heavy. I've seen worse though.

----------


## Cygnus

Thats just nuts. Ya, no wonder.

----------


## nathanw21

just think about how much that would cost me to run in making me go broke!!  :LOL:

----------


## moregunsthanroses

thats the most ridiculous cycle i have ever seen. thats 1g of juice a day not to mention tons of GH, and a high dose of insulin . if i took 1g of juice a week i think i would be pretty huge(for me anyways).

----------


## Stackertoo

152mg daily of parabolan 
150mg daily of dianabol 
150mg daily of halotestin 

Asking for death. My ****ing liver hurts looking at that!

----------


## Danbrooks2k

god ****... I have always known that if really just man up and do a hearty cycle that I can really break the barrier and be a full time big boy... and when I mean hearty cycle I was thinking 800-1g of test a week, 4 weeks of dball 30mg a day, some tren eod and perhaps eq or decca to stack....

that to me is major juicing....


what that guys was doing... well hell there was no need to even go to the gym on that much juice... how could he even sleep at night...

----------


## BDTR

I doubt you would look anything like munzer did... he was quite possibly the leanest most ripped bodybuilder of all time. You could see his pancrease creating insulin if he ate a candy bar. Absolutely amazing conditioning.




> thats the most ridiculous cycle i have ever seen. thats 1g of juice a day not to mention tons of GH, and a high dose of insulin. if i took 1g of juice a week i think i would be pretty huge(for me anyways).

----------


## moregunsthanroses

you must have misunderstood me i wasnt comparing myself to him in any way shape or form. i agree even if i did his cycle i would look nothing like him. i actually dont even have any clue who he is but now i will look him up seeing how u said he was the leanest/most ripped ever. all i was saying is that if i took 1g of juice a week i might get sorta big because unfortuantly i am probably one of the weakest guys on here. which really sucks

----------


## BDTR

I know you weren't saying that, I was just pointing out that those drugs were warrented if you looked at his body.

----------


## moregunsthanroses

ok im gonna go check it out the bodybuilder pictures forum, do you know how he died what was the exact cause?

----------


## Aboot

Cytadren abuse was a theory, but no autopsy was ever performed. This was a new release on his death:

March 1996 Munzer dies at 31.

After departing from a flight that took him from the US back to Germany, popular pro Andreas Munzer went into severe physical distress and died later at a local hospital from almost complete and total organ failure.

Some preliminary reports alleged that Munzer, a known steroid abuser, was taking a drug to thicken his blood (EPO - Erythropietin) in order to appear more vascular on the posing stage. Like blood doping, EPO promotes supercompensation of glycogen in the muscles. Cosmetically this is appealing to bodybuilders because they can appear as full as possible. 

Sadly doctors believe that Munzer allowed himself to become too dehydrated in the process of using the drug. The interactions with other drugs he was taking, coupled with the long flight just made it worse. After landing and beginning to drink water again, his blood could not recover fast enough and it caused extensive organ failure. 

Early reports that the 31 year old Munzer's stomach exploded were false.
However, total organ failure, particularly congestive heart failure, causes distorition of body proportions and a distended belly.

----------


## BodyMechanic

I agree with BTDR, i think he was the hardest i have ever seen. His definition was amazing.Striations everywhere.

----------


## Big_Ed

When I first read that as I was flipping through the pages, all I could say was "holly s h i t!

----------


## gpapa1

> That's a lot of growth, and the orals are pretty heavy. I've seen worse though.


What do you mean worse ? give us an example

----------


## moregunsthanroses

i saw the pictures, and im totally amazed never seen anything like it before. those muscles look the hardest that ive ever seen.

----------


## Britguy

he might have been the leanest and most striated but look where it got him.....DEAD! - 400mg of Winny ED! I love training and (trying) to look good but it aint worth dying for, no way jose'!

----------


## Booz

u cant get any leaner than he is now!

----------


## j martini

> I doubt you would look anything like munzer did... he was quite possibly the leanest most ripped bodybuilder of all time. You could see his pancrease creating insulin if he ate a candy bar. Absolutely amazing conditioning.


Thats funny
Wasnt it diuretic use that killed him i imagine he was extreme in everything that he used

----------


## muscleboy25

where did this info even come from?

----------


## Aboot

> where did this info even come from?



The cycle was detailed in a notebook that was found after his death. It was never verified if it was actually what he was on at the time of his death.

----------


## maxmuscle187

Thats not use, thats abuse

----------


## Aboot

> Thats not use, thats abuse



That's not bodybuilding, that's PRO bodybuilding...

----------


## maxmuscle187

> That's not bodybuilding, that's PRO bodybuilding...


Do you think arnold took that much crap?

----------


## BDTR

Do you think arnold could step on an IFBB pro stage with elite body builders this day and age and not get laughed off the stage?

----------


## Hed

> That's not bodybuilding, that's PRO bodybuilding...



Thats not pro bodybuilding, thats just retarded.

I dont care how bad you want to win that contest, look at the crap he was taking.

Sure, the bodybuilders, of yesteryear didnt take that much crap, but my god, whats the price of winning a friggin contest today........................obviously death. But hey, his bodyfat is pretty low now.........

----------


## maxmuscle187

> Do you think arnold could step on an IFBB pro stage with elite body builders this day and age and not get laughed off the stage?


Yea thats true. But at least hes still alive, although he had some heart problems. I doubt many of the pros are gonna live too long anyhow, look at flex, or tom prince...etc. The price of being a pro has gone far too high imo. I would rather look like arnold in his prime rather than any of the pros today. And about being laughed off the stage, the only chest ive seen that compared to arnolds is markus ruhls, thats it.

----------


## Lozgod

No test = no cycle is bull****. He had one of the best physiques on the planet and look at his cycle.

----------


## BDTR

That's because it was precontest, he cut the test out early.

----------


## Lozgod

> That's because it was precontest, he cut the test out early.


Yeah, but for some people test isn't a good cutter and that is proof. Even prop bloats some people. Me I love it, but I think an experienced user can make their own distinctions and people shouldn't be so quick to say - no test = no cycle. Then again I think alot of things.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChefJ

> This is from Anabolics 2005!!!
> 
> This is the last cycle that Andreas Munzer took before he died
> 
> Weeks 1-10
> ephedrine
> aspirin
> clenbuterol 
> valium
> ...


There is just no need for these doses of any substance in this list.

----------


## maxmuscle187

> There is just no need for these doses of any substance in this list.


see, i told you it was extreme

----------


## ManzNumero1

anyone have any pics of this guy.

----------


## ManzNumero1

nevermind. 
just found some good ones. 
http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/forum...=5455#post5455

----------


## Booz

Part 1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dying to be Arnie 

Andreas Munzer dreamed of emulating his hero, fellow Austrian and bodybuilder Arnold Schwarzenegger. In this special report, Jon Hotten traces two careers - one of riches and fame that may yet lead to the White House, and another that ended in drugs and disaster


Sunday October 31, 2004
The Observer 

He went to the stage as hard as a bag full of nails. He looked like the eighth wonder of the world up there: 17 stone of muscle and bone and not much else. He was huge and dense and cut. He had 21-inch arms, a 58-inch chest and enough junk in his bloodstream to kill a horse. It was certainly killing him. He lived in agony. If he had still had the will to turn his head to the left, he would have seen other men like him, Godzillas of the iron game. To his right, the same. They looked barely human. 
They looked like a sub-strain, a spin-off, a genetic joke. 

He was so dry that his lips kept sticking together. His body was arid. The last of his sweat rolled slowly down him, streamed by his deep striations. It left light streaks in his tinned tan. Andi fixed his feet harder into the floor and squeezed his unsteady muscle one more time. 

The other guys still had some zap and heft and zing left in them. Kevin Levrone, 'The Maryland Muscle Machine', was ripped and zipped; Kenny 'Flex' Wheeler was as austere and beautiful as a Greek statue; Paul Dillett had a chest by Jackson Pollock, splattered with fat chunks of vein; Vince Taylor brought out his galactic shoulders; Shawn Ray ran as thick as a bull, front to back. It was a war of the strangest kind. Huge men in spangly thongs shoved each other aside so they could hit muscleman poses. There were 4,000 people watching them do it and they were going off while they did. The Veterans' Memorial Arena was a mushroom farm of jumping muscle. Most of the crowd were bodybuilders of a sort themselves - there were women who could have beaten the living crap out of you. 

Andi already knew that the game was up. This was the final round of competition, the posedown - a concocted crowd-pleaser. It existed mainly to allow the judges time to verify the scores. Levrone, Ray and Dillett jumped from the stage and walked into the stalls so the fans could see them close up. They posed for photos. They gripped and grinned. Andi held on at the edge of the platform. There, perhaps one more judge might catch the final nuances of his development. Perhaps one more judge might move him up by one more place. Perhaps Arnold Schwarzenegger himself would look up from his seat in row two and understand that Andi's head had blazed with his name for 20 years. Perhaps then he would finally get his due and perhaps it would tip the balance of his life. His name was Andreas Munzer. For a decade, he had been the greatest bodybuilder in the German-speaking world. 

Head judge Wayne DeMilia called the last six competitors into line. Schwarzenegger now stood in the wings ready to present the prizes. He had not been a bodybuilder for a long time; it had been 16 years since he was Mr Olympia 1980. But he remained the talisman of muscle. The Arnold Classic contest was named after him, promoted by him and dedicated to his glory. 

In professional bodybuilding events, results were announced in reverse order. Andi would die soon, but he wouldn't die wondering. DeMilia said: 'Sixth place ... winning five thousand dollars ... from Austria ... Andreas Munzer...' 

Andi picked up a slim cheque and a joke trophy. The applause was thin and slow. The crowd already had Munzer sixth. This was how things often were at the top shows. The consensus of years informed results. The judges had muscle memory, too. 

There was a truism in bodybuilding: be born black or German. These were the favoured genetic lines. Through them, muscle thrummed down generations. Andi's people were farmers, 'simple with weather-tanned faces' as the press would later describe them. They lived a mile or so from the Modriacher Stausee reservoir near a village called Pack in the rural Austrian region of Styria. They ran a dairy business that just about kept them afloat. Andi absorbed their ethic of stoic self-improvement. He was a quiet boy and a hard worker. Andi paid his dues in the fields. He liked to play the trumpet in a local band, a Musikkapelle. During the summer, he played football. During winter, he skied. 

Andi was hired as a toolmaker in Flach, a town 10 kilometres from the farm. He didn't have a car so he took the bus. Between finishing work and catching the bus home, Andi had a two-hour wait. 'To loaf about and drink beer was not his thing,' his father Killian said. Andi joined a gym instead. Passing time waiting for a bus home, he connected with his strange fate. Andi got big quick. The weight hooked up with those juiced-up Germanic genes. Ethics of work and sacrifice ran deep in Andi, too. His muscles began to haul him out of obscurity. 

Andi's God was Schwarzenegger. Arnold was Austrian. Moreover, Arnold was Styrian. Arnold came from Thal, Andi from Pack. Arnold took up bodybuilding after seeing a muscleman working out by a mountain reservoir. Andi grew up by one. Arnold became the greatest bodybuilder in the German-speaking world. Andi was striving towards that end. Arnold was a seven-time Mr Olympia. Now he was a movie star, perhaps the planet's most driven man. 

In the gyms, everyone was juicing. To succeed in professional bodybuilding, you had to. But you had to do many other things too. If winning pro shows was as easy as taking steroids , every loser iron-junkie, every tragic muscle rat, would be Mr Olympia. 

Somehow, somewhere, at some point, Andi joined in. He had no choice. In chess, there is a position called zugzwang, where you must make a move, even though that move will cause you to lose. Drugs were Andi's zugzwang. Drugs were bodybuilding's zugzwang. 

As he became more successful, Andi moved to Munich, where he was known as one of the nicest men in a sport mostly populated by meatheads, narcissists, egoists, attention-seekers, overcompensators and the terminally aggrieved. It was a sport that demanded extremity, so it attracted extremists. Andi was no such thing. 

But he had made the deal. The Munich Andi would play the zugzwang. He hit some heavy cycles: he injected two ampoules of testosterone a day; he took the oral steroids Halotestin and Anabol; he combined them with Masteron and Parabolan ; he used between four and 24 units of the growth hormone STH. Steroids aided muscle repair and general recovery; they allowed him to train with greater intensity. He combined different steroid types to maximum effect. He found that STH, the synthetic growth hormone, mimicked human growth hormone; it made everything grow - muscles, bones, organs, tissues. He ate 6-8,000 calories a day to nourish his muscles. He used insulin to stimulate his metabolism and churn the calories more quickly; he used at least five aspirin tablets each morning to thin his blood and help with the pain of training; he used ephedrine and Captagon to increase his intensity on the weights. 

Fifteen weeks or so from competition, he would begin a rigorous diet designed to reduce his body fat. He would come down to 2,000 calories a day. In the days and hours before a show he used Aldactone and Lasix, both diuretics, to rid himself of the last of his water. Most pros would get close to competition shape once or twice a year. Anything else demanded too much; Andi maintained a reputation for always being in shape, or close to it. 

The stomach pains had begun some months before Andi went to Columbus, Ohio, for the 1996 Arnold Classic. At first it was just more pain, and pain was the currency of muscle. Andi paid it little heed. It dug in and nestled down with all the other pain: the agonies of training, the banal deprivations of dieting down, the pulls, nicks, strains, jags and twists of the gym. But it kept coming back and its payload was different. A connoisseur of pain like Andi would soon have been able to tell. He would have been able to recognise it and rank it as something special in the pain game, something more exotic than the stuff he usually bore. He began to mention it to friends at the gym. He tried some health cures that would strengthen his stomach lining. Perhaps if Andi had quit training then, if he had turned away from the withering deprivations of another round of competition and stopped juicing he might have survived. Instead, the boy from Pack made himself ready to compete in front of the boy from Thal, in front of his hero. 

After his sixth place at the Arnold Classic on 2 March 1996, Andi's mood remained low. 'Man, why don't you laugh?' a German official had said. 'You're the best white guy behind five Negroes.' Andi was never going to laugh at that. Best white guy. Best German speaker. All of the pain and deprivation, all of the gym seminars and pain-filled nights for those worthless epithets. 

On the morning of 13 March, Andi's stomach pains became intense. His gut was swollen and hard. His bill had come in. He was fairly sure that this time he couldn't meet it. The debt was too big. The agony grew. 

He was taken to hospital. Doctors there diagnosed the bleed, but could not prevent it continuing. He was transferred to the University Clinic. At 7pm, surgeons decided to operate to stop the bleeding inside Andi's stomach. Andi came through the operation, but his problems had multiplied catastrophically. His blood was viscous and slow-moving. His potassium levels were excessively high. He had been dehydrated by the diuretics he used in the days before his last competitions. His liver was melting. A post-mortem would find that it had dissolved almost completely. Andi's body went into shock. After his liver failed, his kidneys did too. He was offered a blood transfusion, but it was too late. Andi's heart held out for a while - he had always had a big heart - but by morning Munzer had joined the ranks of the bodybuilding dead. 

Arnold Schwarzenegger sent a wreath from Hollywood to Andi's grave in Styria. The message was simple. It read: 'A last greeting to a friend.'

----------


## redmeat

> What do you mean worse ? give us an example



One of the top west coast powerlifters uses a gram a day of test, and 10 abombs a day leading up to a meet. That's in addition to gh and slin.

----------


## juiceinthehood

all that masteron and winni and his hair still looked pretty good

----------


## TheNatural3456

excuse my ignorance but abombs?

----------


## TheNatural3456

and as for those pictures....holy ****!!...

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

wow... I mean that guy was pretty amazing but he makes me step back and put everything into perspective.... maybe being more cautious is something we should all consider... O well.. they knew what would happen from doing that to themselves...

----------


## Danbrooks2k

makes me sure that I can get away with doing alot more juice... I have never exceeded 600mg a wk test, or more than 75mg a day of drol... 

Im dumping orals anyway, besides trying anavar , but I am gonna try a gram of test a week and see how I like it... for about 12 weeks.

----------


## swoll4589

wow hes about the most ripped bodybuilder ive ever seen. That much juice though, its just stupid. I mean like 200mg of halo a day along with all that winny. Your just asking for live failure. Isnt the reccommend dose of halo like 30 mg and thats fairly toxic in itself.

----------


## Governor

http://www.cyberiron.com/drugs/death.html


I also heard that he outlined these cycles becaue he was a dealer, and this was a "plan" to claim personal use of all the drugs he had.

----------


## alluprbdy

he still only got 6th with that much gear in ya that sux. Does look unreal cut but I'd love to see some 96 Mr. O pics so I can see what this dude looks like on stage w/ everyone else.

----------


## joevette

Using that many orals and EPO are the craziest parts of that cycle. I think most of his problems can be traced back to those and diuretics.

----------


## Britguy

all this gear just isn't worth it, or is it???????? obviously to some it is, me, id rather live another day to bone my missus!!!! his dosages were scandulous, there's got to be a limit fellas'

----------


## djwales

he must of rattled with that many tabs in him

----------


## djwales

init brit thats just stupid how did he sleep at night with all that crap in him

----------


## MrMondodondo

With that much Halo he had to be a real Sweetheart!

----------


## XxElitexX

i think dexter jackson has better conditioning that muntzer..JMO

----------


## BDTR

Are you insane? You could see EVERY muscle fiber in munzers body. No one has ever, nor will ever touch his conditioning.




> i think dexter jackson has better conditioning that muntzer..JMO

----------


## XxElitexX

> Are you insane? You could see EVERY muscle fiber in munzers body. No one has ever, nor will ever touch his conditioning


JMO.....muntzer looks phenomenal tho...

----------


## Britguy

surely booz's post has hit home with some.......jesus, what a way to go

----------


## ***xxx***

munzer was great...but he paid a high price for it...

----------


## Booz

> Are you insane? You could see EVERY muscle fiber in munzers body. No one has ever, nor will ever touch his conditioning.


must agree with BDTR on that 1 theres been no1 as ripped as andreas

----------


## BDTR

.........

----------


## *Narkissos*

Enough said... Munzer's physique-hardest has not been touched!

Another like him was Momo Benaziza... he died similarly.

My hat goes off to them. I don't think anyone of us, having not lived the pro life..and lived in the pro-mind can call any action our fallen brothers make...Stupid. They died doing what they loved. Much like how guys die for that little extra bit of pussy... and don't get called stupid... cus puss-chasing is deemed an accpetable past-time..while pro-bodybuilding (and bodybuilding in a whole..) isn't

Munzer...Benaziza... All or nothing bros... Men who were noted as bodybuilding's nicest guys...

R.I.P.




> .........

----------


## XxElitexX

> .........
> 
> 
> __________________


K BDTR, your right I saw some other pics of him prolly from the earlier years. And yes, your right no one has ever matched his hardeness or conditioning and prolly never will. He paid the price tho, not EVER worth it in my opinion.

----------


## BDTR

Amen to that nark




> Enough said... Munzer's physique-hardest has not been touched!
> 
> Another like him was Momo Benaziza... he died similarly.
> 
> My hat goes off to them. I don't think anyone of us, having not lived the pro life..and lived in the pro-mind can call any action our fallen brothers make...Stupid. They died doing what they loved. Much like how guys die for that little extra bit of pussy... and don't get called stupid... cus puss-chasing is deemed an accpetable past-time..while pro-bodybuilding (and bodybuilding in a whole..) isn't
> 
> Munzer...Benaziza... All or nothing bros... Men who were noted as bodybuilding's nicest guys...
> 
> R.I.P.

----------


## BDTR

By the way, i believe that to be the single most amazing shot in bodybuilding. Everytime i look at it I still can't believe it was real. Absolutely amazing, terribly sad how he died. In the off season he was in the same condition most IFBB pro's are come comtest time. Amazing.

----------


## BodyMechanic

yes i think he had the most impressive body of anyone, just didn't last long enough. It is a shame.

----------


## 8f7dn48dn3v5dn4d8f6kg

i cant see the pic bdtr.... is it still up

----------


## goose

Great thread.

goose4.....

----------


## carmine09

Here are some pics to help understand how hard this man was!! Just insane!!!! Enjoy!!

----------


## carmine09

How about some LEG SHOTS!! WOWOW!!!!

----------


## MASTER

if thats what munzer took, i dread to think what ruhl, ronnie and jay take, im guessing if munzer was hittin 24ius of gh a day ron and jay must be over 30 with those big bellies

----------


## edmen2

> Cytadren abuse was a theory, but no autopsy was ever performed. This was a new release on his death:
> 
> March 1996 Munzer dies at 31.
> 
> After departing from a flight that took him from the US back to Germany, popular pro Andreas Munzer went into severe physical distress and died later at a local hospital from almost complete and total organ failure.
> 
> Some preliminary reports alleged that Munzer, a known steroid abuser, was taking a drug to thicken his blood (EPO - Erythropietin) in order to appear more vascular on the posing stage. Like blood doping, EPO promotes supercompensation of glycogen in the muscles. Cosmetically this is appe****g to bodybuilders because they can appear as full as possible. 
> 
> Sadly doctors believe that Munzer allowed himself to become too dehydrated in the process of using the drug. The interactions with other drugs he was taking, coupled with the long flight just made it worse. After landing and beginning to drink water again, his blood could not recover fast enough and it caused extensive organ failure. 
> ...


this is what i thought something to do with the epo, his blood was so thick it couldnt circulate!

----------


## skinyboy

If that’s what it talks to be a pro then that’s the price you have to pay I suppose. 

If that is fact then it is fascinating. like one other member said that is probably the difference between bodybuilding and pro bodybuilding. 

To be the absolute best sometimes you have to do what ever it takes and sometimes it could even kill you, what a price.

What about anti estrogens didn’t he need them on a heavy cycle like that?

----------

